# Test results and ich treatment



## aquarimum (Nov 24, 2011)

My tank has recently finished cycling and unfortunately Im having to treat for ich that ive seen on a couple of fish. My question is will the JBL punktol ultra that im using affect my ph or any other levels in my tank?


----------



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your ick problem! I had one BAD case of it, its a real nuisance to get rid of, my advice is to up your temp to about 82 degrees (slowly a degree every hour so as not to stress the fish further) and make sure that you dose the med correctly, I havent used that brand before but normally ick can take weeks to totally clear up...

Make sure that you gravel vac to remove excess free floating tomonts because those multiply exponentially! If you're worried about your levels get a test kit and monitor water parameters over the course of a day to notice any changes.

Remove carbon, if any from your filters and try feeding your fish good quality foods, remember too many water changes stress the fish out too, especially if the temp/ph/kh levels fluctuate too much as a result.

Good luck, I hope your fish pull through!


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

I personally found no need for the medicine when I had ich in my 16g. I just upped the temp to 82 and added a little aquarium salt. Back to normal in 3 days.*old dude


----------

